# ..............



## Claymore (10 Oct 2014)

............


----------



## Chrispy (10 Oct 2014)

Do you have a setting such as print a poster, that will do what you want.


----------



## beech1948 (10 Oct 2014)

Go to the woodgears.ca web site and download the app called Bigprint at

http://woodgears.ca/bigprint/index.html

The creates multiple A4 sheets at whatever % size you need and overlays a large 3" square hatching to allow registration and alignment of A4 sheets so they can be glued up into a big drawing.

Al


----------



## xy mosian (10 Oct 2014)

I don't know CorelDraw. Does it allow printing 'tiled images'?

xy


----------



## nanscombe (10 Oct 2014)

A video tutorial of ... Printing tile images in CorelDraw


----------

